# [Rexxar] La vita é Bella sucht ältere Spieler



## Ginahh (22. Mai 2010)

Wir suchen zur Verstärkung unserer Allianzgilde (La vita e Bella) wieder 4-5 neue Mitglieder. Level und Klasse sind egal. 

*Was erwarten wir von Dir:* 

-ein Alter von mind. 25 Jahren, gerne auch Älter (Unsere Mitglieder sind zwischen 25-50 J. alt) 
-jedemenge gute Laune und Teamgeist
-Spass an Events und Funruns (z.B. Wettrennen, Schnitzeljagd, Geschichtenwettbewerbe) 
-Mitarbeit in der Gilde (einbringen von Ideen, Unterstützung von Gildenmitgliedern) 
-TS kompatibel (Du kannst TS2 und 3 nutzen ) 
-Zuverlässigkeit (zugesagte Termine hälst Du nach Möglichkeit ein) 
-regelmässsige Besuche und Mitarbeit auf der Homepage (Du schreibst auch mal etwas und unterstützt uns mit Rat und Tat) 

*Was bieten wir dir:* 

-Eine kleine familiäre Gilde, die viel Wert auf Spass legt und sich nicht am &#8222;Wettrüsten" der Chars beteiligt. 
-Wir gehen auch in Instanzen und auf Raids, aber alles ganz Gemütlich und ohne Stress. 
-Viele Unserer Mitglieder sind Berufstätig oder haben Familie, desshalb können sie nicht so häufig oder lange on sein. 
-Wir legen Wert darauf das, dass reale Leben immer Vorrang hat vor Wow. 
-Hilfsbereitschaft, lustige Leute. Aber auch Ernsthaftigkeit wenn es drauf an kommt. 

*Haben wir Dein Interesse geweckt?* 

Dann Bewirb Dich auf unserer Homepage: 

http://www.lavitaebella.meinegil.de 


Wir freuen uns auf Dich 

Nellas


----------



## Ginahh (11. Juni 2010)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (21. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Ginahh (1. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Delon (2. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen  Nellas,
als "alten Sack" von 45 Leveln, hat mich Euer Beitrag natürlich sehr angesprochen, auch Eure Homepage und Euer Forum sind toll.

Leider sind mir in letzter Zeit der Teamgeist und die gute Laune doch arg abhandengekommen und ich würde das gerne wenn möglich ändern, da mir WoW auch nach so vielen Jahren ansich noch sehr viel Spaß macht, ohne  nette Gilde aber nur halb so viel wert ist.

Da mir das Raiden doch auch große Freude macht, wollte ich mal fragen was Ihr denn da immer so tut ? Das ist zwar nicht das Wichtigste an WoW aber nunmal doch ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil.

Würd mich über eine kurze Info freuen und mich wenns passt gerne dann über Euer Forum bei Euch näher vorstellen.

Liebe Grüße
Delon


----------



## Ginahh (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Delon,

Nun wir gehen Zur Zeit mehr oder weniger regelmässig Ulduar und ICC. Wir rushen nicht durch das sag ich Dir gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und haben beide Instancen noch nicht auf Farmstatus.
Im Moment laufen da auch ausschliesslich nur 10ner, wobei da auch immer wieder wechselnde Mitglieder dabei sind, also keine feste Gruppe(en) 1x Wöchentlich machen wir die Weekly im 25er Modus Gilde + Friends+ Randoms. 

Ansonsten kann es passieren das wir wipen auch mal öfter *lach* und auch mal einen Boss nicht schaffen, das ist aber kein Problem, dann probieren wir es eben nächstes mal wieder und freuen uns umsomehr wenn es dann klappt..
Die meisten von uns sind eben nur Gelegenheitsspieler und desshalb semiproffesionell. Wenn Du also Wipefest bist und trotzdem deine gute Laune nicht verlierst bist du bei uns richtig. Wenn du jedesmal ICC clear machen willst und dich über jeden Wipe ärgerst, dann solltest du woanders schauen. Unsere Raidzeiten sind meist ab 20.30 Uhr in der Woche max. bis 23 uhr Feste Tage haben wir im Moment den Montag und den Samstag, aber das kann sich auch ändern je nach Lust und Laune 


Wir veranstalten auch hin und wieder Events (z.B. Wettrennen etc.) wäre schön wenn du auch an sowas interesse hättest. Naja steht ja auch in unserem Bewerbungsaufruf.

Vorschlag schau einfach mal mit einem kleinen Char vorbei und mach Dir ein Bild. Wenn es Dir bei uns nicht gefällt gehst Du wieder und wenn Doch, na dann herzlich Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Nellas


----------



## Delon (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Nellas,
danke Dir für die Info, ich melde mich ggf. ingame oder über Euer Forum

Viele Grüße
Delon


----------



## Ginahh (10. Juli 2010)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (17. Juli 2010)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (30. Juli 2010)

/push schönes WE


----------

